

Sumzero - Facebook killer - furiouslol
http://www.sumzero.com/
New faceboook clone by Divya Narendra - You may know him from UConnect
======
TrevorJ
Doesn't look as if this fills the same need as facebook, and it's not open to
people unless they happen to know somebody on the inside already. Seems a lot
more like "asmallworld" than Facebook.

~~~
furiouslol
true but check out who's the founder of the site - it's one of the UConnect
founders.

